# Howard Skempton: The Rime of the Ancient Mariner; Only the Sound Remains



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Roderick Williams / Christopher Yates
Howard Skempton: The Rime of the Ancient Mariner; Only the Sound Remains

Release Date April 21, 2017
Duration01:03:22
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music
Recording DateNovember 25, 2016
Recording Location
All Saints, Tooting, London
CBSO Centre, Birmingham

4R


----------

